# Dash lights not working



## rlstumpe (Nov 22, 2004)

Somebody please help me, I have 94 Sentra XE, bought it brand new with 60 miles on it, in 1994. The day I bought a lady backed into me, we had it fixed. In 2000 another lady made a left turn infront of my husband and wrecked the same side. Fixed it again, so we have had 2 new hoods and 2 new fenders and bumpers, anyhow the last time it was fixed at the dealership, we took it in with working dash lights, when it came out, they didn't work, also the high beam on the passenger side won't work either. Could it be a short, could it be the dimmer switch inside or what? The high beam not working does not bother me so bad, but the dash lights not working is driving me crazy since I am driving alot at night, and using a flashlight to see how fast I am going. Please help me, I really need to fix this problem.
Thanks


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

rlstumpe said:


> Somebody please help me, I have 94 Sentra XE, bought it brand new with 60 miles on it, in 1994. The day I bought a lady backed into me, we had it fixed. In 2000 another lady made a left turn infront of my husband and wrecked the same side. Fixed it again, so we have had 2 new hoods and 2 new fenders and bumpers, anyhow the last time it was fixed at the dealership, we took it in with working dash lights, when it came out, they didn't work, also the high beam on the passenger side won't work either. Could it be a short, could it be the dimmer switch inside or what? The high beam not working does not bother me so bad, but the dash lights not working is driving me crazy since I am driving alot at night, and using a flashlight to see how fast I am going. Please help me, I really need to fix this problem.
> Thanks


I don't know for sure what it could be but just for kicks:

my friend had the same problem with the "buzzer" in his gauge cluster. so we took it out and put everything back together and his lights didn't work anymore. He just pounded really hard around the dash where the lights are and one by one they all lit up. LOL. Sorry if this doesn't help in your case but wth it worked with his.
:dumbass:


----------



## rlstumpe (Nov 22, 2004)

Coheed said:


> I don't know for sure what it could be but just for kicks:
> 
> my friend had the same problem with the "buzzer" in his gauge cluster. so we took it out and put everything back together and his lights didn't work anymore. He just pounded really hard around the dash where the lights are and one by one they all lit up. LOL. Sorry if this doesn't help in your case but wth it worked with his.
> :dumbass:


Well ya know dumba--, I beat the hell out of my dash and that didn't work, anymore suggestions?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If they worked when you took it to the repair shop, then you should take it back to them and make it their problem. The high beams not working on one side doesn't make sense because each headlight has it's own fuse, which is used to operate the high and low beam circuits for that headlight. So if the fuse were blown, then neither high nor low beam would work on that side. It's probably the bulb, they have two filaments in them, one for high and one for low and the high is probably burned out. If that's not it, then it could be the wire between the light switch and the headlight, or the switch itself. 

As for your dash lights, check the 10A fuse labeled as "Tail Lamp". If that fuse is ok, then it's probably your dimmer switch.


----------

